# [Review] Alpenföhn Olymp - Olympische Kühlleistung?



## Jarafi (19. Februar 2016)

*[Review] Alpenföhn Olymp - Olympische Kühlleistung?*

*Review*
*Alpenföhn *
*Olymp
*
*Herzlich willkommen





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=d41wnjkI7hg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*
 

*Informationen zum Test

*„Olymp“ ist das höchste Gebirge in Griechenland oder auch der "Sitz der Götter" im alten Griechenland.
Dazu passend heute im Test, der neue High-End-Kühler von Alpenföhn mit dem Namen "Olymp" für einen Preis von 80 Euro.
Ob der Kühler olympische Kühlleistung bietet, schauen wir uns im Test genauer an.


*Inhalt*
Sucht euch aus, wo ihr hinwandern möchtet und Los gehts!
​
*I.Detailbetrachtung*
02. Die Montage und der Lieferumfang

*III. Der Test*
01. Das Testsystem

*Die Temperaturmessungen*
Die Lautstärke

*IV. Fazit*


*I. Detailbetrachtung*

​*Zum Inhalt*​
Wie es sich für einen High-End-Kühler gehört, ist der Olymp natürlich in der Doppelturm-Bauweise gehalten.
 Jeder Kühlturm besitzt 46 Aluminiumlamellen die mit sechs 6-mm-Kupferheatpipes miteinander verbunden sind.
 Als CPU-Kontaktfläche dient eine Bodenplatte aus Kupfer.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Der Kühler ist 16,5 cm hoch und bietet ein asymmetrisches Design der beiden Kühltürme.
 Dies soll die RAM-kompatibilität erhöhen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dies ist allerdings nur dann der Fall, wenn der RAM nicht eine Höhe von  4 cm überschreitet. Oder der Lüfter, der normal über dem RAM montiert ist auf die andere  Kühlerseite geschnallt wird. 
 Selbst bei einer RAM-Kühlerhöhe von 4 cm und weniger, muss der Lüfter  etwas nach oben versetzt werden, somit steigt die Gesamthöhe des  Kühlkörpers auf 17- 17,5 cm an.
 Das Ganze ist abhängig von eurem RAM.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für den optischen Feinschliff sowie zum Schutz vor Verschmutzung und  Korrosion wurde der gesamte Kühlkörper mit einer Nickelschicht  überzogen.
 Das sieht echt schick aus!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für genügen Frischluft sorgen beim Olymp zwei 140mm Wing Boost 2 Lüfter aus dem Hause Alpenföhn. 
Diese werden mit jeweils zwei Klammern am Kühlkörper fixiert.
 Auch die beiden Lüfter verfügen über die bekannte Plus-Funktion, bis zu  drei PWM-Lüfter können hier an nur einen PWM-Anschluss auf dem  Mainboard angeschlossen werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



An der Verarbeitung gibt es absolut nichts auszusetzen, Alpenföhn  präsentiert sich hier wie immer von seiner besten Seite, "Olympisch"

​*Die Montage und der Lieferumfang *

*Zum Inhalt*

​Im Lieferumfang des Alpenföhn Olymp befindet sich alles, was ihr für den Einbau benötigt.
 Beim Montagesystem setzt Alpenföhn auf das sehr einfache und bekannte  System, was auch schon beim Matterhorn, Atlas oder beim Himalaya II mehr  als positiv ins Auge gefallen ist.
 Es müssen grob 5-10 Minuten eingeplant werden und es sollte ein Schraubendreher zur Hand sein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für Besitzer einer Skylake CPU bietet Alpenföhn mit den Shock Poles ein  Montagesystem an, was die CPUs vor Beschädigungen schützen soll.
 Ob man ein System mit einem solchen Schwergewicht transportieren sollte, bleibt eine Ansichtsfrage.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*II. der Test*

​*Zum Inhalt*​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Das Testsystem*

​*Zum Inhalt*​
Für den Kühlertest kommt ein aktuelles AMD-System mit einer FX-CPU zum Einsatz.
  Der FX-9590 wird in meinem Test mit *vier Modulen*, sprich acht Kernen betrieben, um die großen Kühler ordentlich auszulasten.
 Die weiteren Details des Testsystem entnehmt ihr der Tabellen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Die Temperaturmessungen*

​*Zum Inhalt*
​Die     Temperaturmessungen finden auf einem offenen Tischaufbau      statt.

  Da das komplette Setup überarbeitet wurde, kommt hier das neue Testverfahren zum Einsatz.
  Die Kühler werden  mit der Serienbelüftung getestet.
 Dieser wird bei maximaler Drehzahl betrieben.
  Außerdem wird bei jedem Test dieselbe Wärmeleitpaste in Form von Alpenföhn Glatteis verwendet. 
  Nach jeweils 30 Minuten  werden die Temperaturen im Modus WORK bzw.             FULL abgelesen und der Test noch einmal wiederholt um möglichst             aussagekräftige Ergebnisse zu erhalten.
  Alle Temperaturen sind abzüglich der zum Testzeitpunkt herrschenden Raumtemperatur angegeben.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Raumtemperatur noch nicht abgezogen!*
 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Die Lautstärke*
​*Zum Inhalt*​
Bei der Lautstärke gibt es beim Alpenföhn Olymp nichts auszusetzen. Für einen High-End-Kühler bewegt er sich in einem guten Bereich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*III. Fazit*

​*Zum Inhalt*

Mit dem Alpenföhn Olymp hat Alpenföhn einen wirklich olympischen Kühler vorgestellt. 
Nicht nur bei der Kühlleistung und bei der Lautstärke weiß er mehr als zu gefallen, auch die Montage geht kinderleicht von der Hand.
 Ein Positiver Aspekt ist auch der Preis, mit 80 Euro, spart man gegenüber dem NH-D15 zurzeit 5 Euro und erhält eine Leistung die sogar einen Hauch beser ist.
Einziger Kritikpunkt bleibt wohl die Größe, als auch die etwas eingeschränkte RAM-Kompatibilität.
Von meiner persönlichen Seite aus, das aktuelle Non-Plus-Ultra im Luftkühlermarkt.
„Wahrlich Olympisch“


*Die Awards

*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Weitere Links zum Produkt*

*Alpenföhn Olymp im PCGH-Preisvergleich.*

*Alpenföhn Olymp** auf der Alpenföhn Webseite.

Alpenföhn Olymp bei Caseking**
**
*


*Weitere Links zu den Hardwarecheckern und Reviews*

*Youtube-Kanal von Die Hardwarechecker*​


----------



## Jarafi (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Olymp - Olypischer Kühlleistung?*

Viel Spaß mit dem Monster! 

Grüße


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Olymp - Olypischer Kühlleistung?*

"Dies ist allerdings nur dann der Fall, wenn der RAM nicht eine Höhe von  40 cm überschreitet."
40cm ist vielleicht ein bisschen hoch 

Interessant wären vllt. noch die Lautstärke und Temperaturen bei niedrigerer Drehzahl gewesen.
Ansonsten sehr gutes Review!


----------



## Jarafi (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Olymp - Olypischer Kühlleistung?*



Th3D3str0y3r schrieb:


> "Dies ist allerdings nur dann der Fall, wenn der RAM nicht eine Höhe von  40 cm überschreitet."
> 40cm ist vielleicht ein bisschen hoch
> 
> Interessant wären vllt. noch die Lautstärke und Temperaturen bei niedrigerer Drehzahl gewesen.
> Ansonsten sehr gutes Review!



Kann ich gerne noch messen, hab nur Klausuren, daher etwas im Stress gewesen 

Achwas 40 cm ist doch ein schönes Maß 

Grüße


----------



## hamroarr14 (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Olymp - Olypischer Kühlleistung?*

Wiedermal ein super Review! Der Olymp ist echt interessant..


----------



## buggs001 (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Olymp - Olypische Kühlleistung?*

Guter Test!

Ein schönerBrocken, der aber auch leistet was er optisch verspricht.


----------



## Jarafi (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Olymp - Olypische Kühlleistung?*

Danke, der Kühler ist echt Top! 

Grüße


----------



## DerKabelbinder (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Olymp - Olypische Kühlleistung?*

80 Euronen finde ich schon ne Ansage.

Wie siehts denn mit der Herstellergarantie aus?
Auch fehlt mir noch die Angabe der jeweiligen Drehzahlen und ein Lautstärketest im Idle.
Ich denke jedenfalls mal, dass sich niemand solch einen Kühler kaufen wird, um ihn dann konstant bei 12V laufen zu lassen


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Olymp - Olypische Kühlleistung?*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> 80 Euronen finde ich schon ne Ansage.



Klar, 80€ ist nicht wenig. Aber imho gerechtfertigt. Andere High-End Lösungen kosten vergleichbar viel. Und der Olymp hat sogar noch eine bessere Kühlperformance und ist leiser (und hat nicht diese hässslichen braunen Lüfter  )


----------



## DerKabelbinder (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Olymp - Olypische Kühlleistung?*



Th3D3str0y3r schrieb:


> Klar, 80€ ist nicht wenig. Aber imho gerechtfertigt. Andere High-End Lösungen kosten vergleichbar viel. Und der Olymp hat sogar noch eine bessere Kühlperformance und ist leiser (und hat nicht diese hässslichen braunen Lüfter  )


Ich weiß nicht.
Ohne Angaben von Drehzahlen und den entsprechenden Tests im Idle oder bei mäßiger Last kann ich das noch nicht ganz einordnen. Zumal man ja auch immer verschiedene Testsysteme bzw. Prozessoren bei unterschiedlichen Spannungen miteinander vergleichen sollte. Da kann dann noch mal einiges variieren.

Ich bin jedenfalls gespannt wie die Bilanz ausfällt, der erste Eindruck erscheint ja durchaus positiv.

*Edit:*

Hier schonmal die ersten Alternativberichte:
Alpenfohn Olymp - Test/Review | Gamezoom.net
Dual-Tower-Riese Alpenfohn Olymp im Test - Hardwareluxx

Die Performance scheint sich wohl weitestgehend zu bewähren.

Wobei mich da noch interessieren würde, ob sie auch die Wing Boost 2 überarbeitet haben. Meiner Erfahrung nach waren die bisher nämlich immer sehr anfällig fürs Klackern.


----------



## GameKing88 (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Olymp - Olypische Kühlleistung?*

Danke für den Test.

Im Titel fehlt ein m, meintest wohl olympische und bei dem Satz nach Lautstärke ist dir wohl ein Fehler unterlaufen mit den 20€. Wär geil, wenn er so billig wäre.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Olymp - Olypische Kühlleistung?*

Ein würdiger Nachfolger des K2


----------



## Jarafi (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Olymp - Olypische Kühlleistung?*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> 80 Euronen finde ich schon ne Ansage.
> 
> Wie siehts denn mit der Herstellergarantie aus?
> Auch fehlt mir noch die Angabe der jeweiligen Drehzahlen und ein Lautstärketest im Idle.
> Ich denke jedenfalls mal, dass sich niemand solch einen Kühler kaufen wird, um ihn dann konstant bei 12V laufen zu lassen




Denke die üblichen 2 oder 3 Jahre,
Ich halte die Garantie bei Kühlern für hinfällig, selbst mein alter Pentium 4 Kühler läuft heute noch 1a.

Sobald du die Lüfter auf 7 V drosselst, hörst du gar nichts mehr fast, wie bei den meisten Lüftern.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Olymp - Olypische Kühlleistung?*



Jarafi schrieb:


> Denke die üblichen 2 oder 3 Jahre,
> Ich halte die Garantie bei Kühlern für hinfällig, selbst mein alter Pentium 4 Kühler läuft heute noch 1a.
> 
> Sobald du die Lüfter auf 7 V drosselst, hörst du gar nichts mehr fast, wie bei den meisten Lüftern.


Mir gehts da eher ganz pragmatisch um so langfristige Dinge wie Montage-Kits oder dem Austausch von eventuell beschädigten Lüftern.

Ob die 7V der WB2 so jedermanns Sache sind, weiß ich nicht. Wenn man sich sein Gehör erst einmal mit einem guten be quiet oder Noctua verkorkst hat, wird man in solchen Belangen äußerst empfindlich 
Die günstigeren Hydrauliklager der Wingboost haben mir bisher jedenfalls eher weniger gefallen. Daher auch meine Frage, ob man die in diesem Zuge eventuell sogar überarbeitet hat. Äußerlich hat sich ja schließlich schonmal das Rahmendesign etwas geändert.


----------



## Jarafi (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Olymp - Olympische Kühlleistung?*

Für Dinge wie Montagekits etc. kannst du dich an den freundlichen Support wenden , falls da was benötigt wird.

Naja, ich hatte mit WB2 Lüftern nie Probleme, hab 8 Stück im Gehäuse, da rattert nichts bei 7-V. Ich betrachte das relativ trocken was Lüfterlager angeht, solange sie leise sind, passt jedes Lager. 


Mir ist bis jetzt nicht bekannt, das sie etwas runderneuert haben, aber kann das am Montag mal abklären


----------



## Narbennarr (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Olymp - Olypische Kühlleistung?*



Th3D3str0y3r schrieb:


> Klar, 80€ ist nicht wenig. Aber imho gerechtfertigt. Andere High-End Lösungen kosten vergleichbar viel. Und der Olymp hat sogar noch eine bessere Kühlperformance und ist leiser (und hat nicht diese hässslichen braunen Lüfter  )



Aber auch nicht so gut 
Der Preis ist gemessen an der Leistung ok, ein NH-D15 kostet auch locker 80€ und wird offenbar geschlagen. Auch wenn die braunen Lüfter unschön sind, sind sie aber klar besser!

@Jarafi:

Danke für den Test, ein tolles Teil, hätte ich nicht gedacht!


----------



## Jarafi (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Olymp - Olympische Kühlleistung?*

Danke,

ich denke bei den Lüfter scheiden sich wohl die Geister.
Die Standardlüfter beim D15 sind einfach lauter als die, vom Olymp.

Grüße


----------



## DerKabelbinder (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Olymp - Olympische Kühlleistung?*

Die NH-D15 sind m.E. auch nicht das Wahre, jedenfalls kein Vergleich zu den regularen NF-A14.
Bei den Wingboost 2 geht mir langfristig das Klackern des Lagers zu sehr auf die Nerven. Auch ist das praktische Fördervolumen meinen Messungen nach relativ gering.
Am besten wäre es eigentlich, die gute Rohleistung des Olymp mit zwei Silent-Lüftern wie etwa den eLoop zu kombinieren. Dann hätte man so ziemlich das Non-Plus-Ultra der aktuell möglichen Luftkühlung mit dem optimalen Verhältnis aus Leistung und Lautstärke.


----------



## Xaphyr (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Olymp - Olympische Kühlleistung?*

Ich finde auch, ein Upgrade der WB2 wären aktuelle eLoops.
Die Lüfter von Noctua oder bequiet! sind jedenfalls nicht leiser und gerade die bequiet! schaufeln auch nicht nennenswert mehr durch als die WB2.
Jarafi, endlich gehst du mal mehr auf die Lautstärke ein, ein Punkt der mir bei deinen sonst sehr liebevoll gestalteten Tests immer gefehlt hat. 

Btw. hat von euch schonmal jemand auch nur EINE ernstzunehmende Kritik bei Gamezoom gesehen?
Die finden doch alles dufte bis klasse, oder?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Olymp - Olympische Kühlleistung?*



Xaphyr schrieb:


> Btw. hat von euch schonmal jemand auch nur EINE ernstzunehmende Kritik bei Gamezoom gesehen?
> Die finden doch alles dufte bis klasse, oder?


Hab mir ehrlich gesagt noch nie ein Fazit von denen durchgelesen 
Die Werte (die hoffentlich gewisenhaft ermittelt werden) sprechen ja für sich.


----------



## Oberst Klink (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Olymp - Olympische Kühlleistung?*

Netter Kühler. Aber ich halte den Prolimatech Genesis für das Nonplusultra unter den CPU-Kühlern, gerade bei sehr geringen Lüfterdrehzahlen.


----------



## Jarafi (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Olymp - Olympische Kühlleistung?*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Netter Kühler. Aber ich halte den Prolimatech Genesis für das Nonplusultra unter den CPU-Kühlern, gerade bei sehr geringen Lüfterdrehzahlen.



Hatte ich nie hier, daher kann ich zu dem Kühler nichts sagen.

Grüße


----------



## iGameKudan (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Olymp - Olympische Kühlleistung?*

Für den Preis würde ich mir ja eher den Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 in den PC setzen... Nimmt nicht so viel Platz weg und dürfte noch besser kühlen.
Ist dann halt nur im Leerlauf nicht so leise wie der Olymp...


----------



## Jarafi (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Olymp - Olympische Kühlleistung?*

Das kann ich so nicht unterschreiben.
Ich würde einen fetten Luftkühler jeder Kompaktwakü vorziehen, ich hatte von beiden Seiten schon viele.
Der Radiator muss auch seinen Platz finden und im schlechtesten Fall ist die Pumpe hörbar.

Die Arctic ist wieder ein Asetek-Verschnitt, wie immer bei den meisten.

Grüße


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Olymp - Olympische Kühlleistung?*



Jarafi schrieb:


> Das kann ich so nicht unterschreiben.
> Ich würde einen fetten Luftkühler jeder Kompaktwakü vorziehen, ich hatte von beiden Seiten schon viele.
> Der Radiator muss auch seinen Platz finden und im schlechtesten Fall ist die Pumpe hörbar.
> 
> ...



Ganz deiner Meinung.
Das, was einen idR eher stört ist die Lautstärke im Idle. Ein guter Luftkühler kann passiv betrieben werden (oder bei so geringen RPM das die Lüfter unhörbar sind), bei einer AiO hört man immer die Pumpe.


----------



## iGameKudan (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Olymp - Olympische Kühlleistung?*

Viel Spaß beim Ein- und Ausbau in kleineren Gehäusen... 

Ich habe selber so einen fetten Scythe Mine 2, der hat mich mittlerweile so dermaßen auf die Palme gebracht (von einer Stunde Einbauzeit verbringe ich z.T. ne 3/4-Stunde damit, den scheiß 8-Pin EPS-Stecker eingesteckt zu kriegen, weil der verdammte Kühler alles verdeckt), dass ich bei nächst bester Gelegenheit auf eine KoWaKü umsteigen werde... 

Pumpe und Lüfter kann man beide ebenfalls Regeln, sodass die im Leerlauf nicht störend sind. Und lautlos sind Luftkühler auch nicht...


----------



## Jarafi (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Olymp - Olympische Kühlleistung?*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Viel Spaß beim Ein- und Ausbau in kleineren Gehäusen...
> 
> Ich habe selber so einen fetten Scythe Mine 2, der hat mich mittlerweile so dermaßen auf die Palme gebracht (von einer Stunde Einbauzeit verbringe ich z.T. ne 3/4-Stunde damit, den scheiß 8-Pin EPS-Stecker eingesteckt zu kriegen, weil der verdammte Kühler alles verdeckt), dass ich bei nächst bester Gelegenheit auf eine KoWaKü umsteigen werde...
> 
> Pumpe und Lüfter kann man beide ebenfalls Regeln, sodass die im Leerlauf nicht störend sind. Und lautlos sind Luftkühler auch nicht...



Es ist doch im Voraus bekannt, welche Abmessungen Kühler haben. Ich denke nicht, das man bei einem ITX-System einen Olymp benötigt ( natürlich je nach CPU). Ansonsten gibt es hier auch den Atlas, falls mehr Kühlleistung benötigt wird.

Aus meiner Erfahrung raus, hochwertige Wasserkühlungen sind leiser, jedoch brauch ich da auch einen großen Radiator mit vielen langsamen Lüftern. Auch brauche viel somit viel Platz und habe viel Bastelarbeit, je nach Anforderungen. Muss ja nicht schlecht sein, aber muss bedacht werden.

Besonders bei den günstigen Kompwaküs können die Pumpen auch runtergeregelt hörbar sein. Von den Serienlüftern und deren Lautstärke, die dabei sind (Corsair ist hier ein Paradebeispiel für Frechheit) mal abgesehen.

Pauschal kann ich nicht sagen, dass jetzt eine Kühlerart besonders schlecht ist. Man muss für sich selbst abwägen.


----------



## Redbull0329 (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Olymp - Olypische Kühlleistung?*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Ein würdiger Nachfolger des K2



Kann man ohne direkten Vergleich nicht sagen. Ich zumindest habe keine zwei Tests auf gleichem Testsystem gefunden. Zumal der K2 damals IIRC günstiger war.


----------



## Meroveus (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Olymp - Olympische Kühlleistung?*

Mal so eben den Noctua, in Temperatur und Lautstärke geschlagen ... cooler Kühler ... tolle Berichterstattung


----------



## Jarafi (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Olymp - Olympische Kühlleistung?*

Danke dir!
Ich mache nach meinen Klausuren noch ein paar Tests.

Grüße


----------



## LastManStanding (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Olymp - Olympische Kühlleistung?*

Schön schön ein guter Test mein lieber
Hät´ es den damals gegeben wäre das ne echte Option gewesen.
ich habe mit dem Zalman zwar echt gute Leistung und geile Optik. aber auch eine Hohe Lautstärke bei vollen Drehzahlen weil man die Lüfter nicht Tauschen kann.
Obwohl man das auch gut regeln kann. 
Freistehend mit Prime Volllast AMD 8350
5V      -568   U/Min  65°C  (Praktisch nicht mehr Herraushörbar)
7V     - 811   U/Min  57°C  (Sehr Leise)
10 V - 1080 U/Min  54°C (Recht Laut in einem Silent System)
12V  - 1200 U/Min  Nie getestet

Sehr Ähnlich Werte

Also ich werde mir den Göttersitz ins Auge Fassen Vieleicht mit anderen Propellern.
Dann wäre ich auch diese ekelhafte Blaue Beleuchtung los, Die beim Zalman Integrieret ist.

Danke


----------



## Jarafi (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Olymp - Olympische Kühlleistung?*

Danke dir!

Kühler ist echt top.

Grüße


----------



## BautznerSnef (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Olymp - Olympische Kühlleistung?*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Netter Kühler. Aber ich halte den Prolimatech Genesis für das Nonplusultra unter den CPU-Kühlern, gerade bei sehr geringen Lüfterdrehzahlen.



Der Prolimatech Genesis *IST* nach wie vor das Nonplusultra was geringe Lüfterdrehzahlen betrifft. Und selbst im mittleren Drehzahlbereich mit den richtigen Lüftern das beste was man sich einbauen kann. 


Ansonsten, Super Review Jarafi. 
Schaffts der Alpenföhn Olymp eigentlich auch bei 5V unter 70°C Load zu bleiben?


----------



## shootme55 (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Olymp - Olympische Kühlleistung?*

Toller Test, danke dafür! Schön übersichtlich kompakt und aufs wesentliche reduziert, also fastalles was ich wissen wollte. 

Einzige Bitte: Die Idle-Lautstärke würde mich mehr interessieren als unter Volllast. 

Irgendwie schade dass ich meinen NH-D15 schon hab. Bin zwar sehr zufrieden damit, und die Mehrleistung rechtfertigt jetzt keine Umrüstungsaktion, aber optisch gefällt mir der Olymp wesentlich besser, also der Kühlblock selber. Ich bin wohl einer von wenigen denen die Farbgebung der Noctua-Lüfter gefällt.


----------



## Jarafi (1. März 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Olymp - Olympische Kühlleistung?*



shootme55 schrieb:


> Toller Test, danke dafür! Schön übersichtlich kompakt und aufs wesentliche reduziert, also fastalles was ich wissen wollte.
> 
> Einzige Bitte: Die Idle-Lautstärke würde mich mehr interessieren als unter Volllast.
> 
> Irgendwie schade dass ich meinen NH-D15 schon hab. Bin zwar sehr zufrieden damit, und die Mehrleistung rechtfertigt jetzt keine Umrüstungsaktion, aber optisch gefällt mir der Olymp wesentlich besser, also der Kühlblock selber. Ich bin wohl einer von wenigen denen die Farbgebung der Noctua-Lüfter gefällt.



Gerne doch! Alles klar, das beachte ich in Zukunft noch!

Für 7-V Werte, mache ich gerne noch Messungen, Klausuren sind rum!


----------



## sliceX (3. März 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Olymp - Olympische Kühlleistung?*



loewe0887 schrieb:


> EZbsp. habe ich als letztes einen 6600K in Kombination mit einem Matterhorn Rev.C verbaut. Der ideale Anpressdruck wird hier von Alpenföhn durch einen Anschlag bestimmt, weiter geht es nicht, also kann man auch nichts zerstören.



Gibt es bei dem Olymp auch einen "idealen Anpressdruck"?

Vielen Dank übrigens für das Review! Über die 7-V Ergebnisse würde ich mich auch sehr freuen!


----------



## Jarafi (4. März 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Olymp - Olympische Kühlleistung?*

Was meinst du mit idealen "Anpressdruck" ?

Im Grunde sollte man jeden Kühler mit Gefühl festziehen.

Grüße


----------



## sliceX (10. März 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Olymp - Olympische Kühlleistung?*

Aus einem anderen Thread:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...ck-i7-6700k-alpenfoehn-olymp.html#post8089678



> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe den Akpenföhn Olymp Kühler in Verbindung mit dem i7 6700k, ich hätte zu der Installation ein paar Fragen:
> 
> ...



Wäre super wenn du mir die Fragen beantworten könntest


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (11. März 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Olymp - Olympische Kühlleistung?*

1. Die Schrauben haben einen Anschlag, der erreicht wird bevor die Feder komplett zusammengedrückt ist
2. War bei meinen Testmustern auch so (stay tuned for 05/16  ) auch so. Da hat EKL leider einen kleinen Rückschritt gegenüber der Brocken-Halterung gemacht.


----------



## Jarafi (11. März 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Olymp - Olympische Kühlleistung?*

Torsten hat das Ganze ja schon gut beantwortet.

Man muss hier einfach etwas mit Gefühl festziehen, ob das bis zum Anschlag sein muss, bezweifele ich.
Die Halterungen die beim Olymp zum Einsatz kommen,gibt es ja shcon länger. Die des Brocken is Neuer.

Grüße


----------



## sliceX (12. März 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Olymp - Olympische Kühlleistung?*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> 1. Die Schrauben haben einen Anschlag, der erreicht wird bevor die Feder komplett zusammengedrückt ist
> 2. War bei meinen Testmustern auch so (stay tuned for 05/16  ) auch so. Da hat EKL leider einen kleinen Rückschritt gegenüber der Brocken-Halterung gemacht.



Dankesehr! Anschlag in Form von eines spürbaren Widerstands? Ich konnte die Schraube(n) soweit (vorsichtig) reindrehen bis die Feder zusammengepresst war, ohne etwas zu merken (allerdings mit einem Schraubenzieher). Ich bin um ehrlich zu sein gerade ziemlich am verzweifeln, da ich keine Ahnung habe wie weit ich die jetzt reindrehen soll, ohne die CPU auf Dauer zu beschädigen.


----------



## Jarafi (12. März 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Olymp - Olympische Kühlleistung?*

Ich denke, wenn du mit Gefühl die Teile festziehst, dann passt das. Hab keine Skylake hier, aber meinen PC würde ich mit so einem Kühler egal welche CPU drunter ist nicht rumtragen 

Grüße


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (15. März 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Olymp - Olympische Kühlleistung?*

@sliceX:
Anschlag in Form eines Schraubenschaftes, der circe einen Millimeter breiter ist als das Gewinde der Schraube. Das spürt man sehr deutlich – weiteres Anzugsmoment führt zu Kaltverschweißung oder einem abgerissenen Schraubenkopf, aber nicht dazu, dass sich die Schraube bewegt 
Wenn das bei dir nicht so ist, würde ich EKL oder den Händler kontaktieren. Möglicherweise liegt ein Fabrikationsfehler vor.


----------



## Jarafi (16. März 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Olymp - Olympische Kühlleistung?*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> @sliceX:
> Anschlag in Form eines Schraubenschaftes, der circe einen Millimeter breiter ist als das Gewinde der Schraube. Das spürt man sehr deutlich – weiteres Anzugsmoment führt zu Kaltverschweißung oder einem abgerissenen Schraubenkopf, aber nicht dazu, dass sich die Schraube bewegt
> Wenn das bei dir nicht so ist, würde ich EKL oder den Händler kontaktieren. Möglicherweise liegt ein Fabrikationsfehler vor.



Gewalt ist eben nicht immer eine Lösung


----------



## poiu (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Olymp - Olympische Kühlleistung?*



> Für Besitzer einer Skylake CPU bietet Alpenföhn mit den Shock Poles ein Montagesystem



wie funktioniert das denn?


----------



## the_leon (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Olymp - Olympische Kühlleistung?*

Auf die Verschraubungen am MB kommen große Metallstäbe, die in den Kühlturm gesteckt werden



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Olymp - Olympische Kühlleistung?*

Danke, man sollte jedoch noch dazu sagen, dass diese Stäbe beim Transport verhindern sollen, dass der Kühler rumwackelt. Ob das bei so einem Riesen jedoch gut ist, ist beine andere Frage.

Grüße


----------



## Bochesoft (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Olymp - Olympische Kühlleistung?*

Ich meine wer ein Gehäuse verwendet in das der Olymp erst einmal rein passt, wäre verrückt den auch noch rum zu schleppen. ^^


----------



## Jarafi (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Olymp - Olympische Kühlleistung?*

Naja, vielleicht hat das Case ja Rollen .
Aber du hast schon recht, bei so einem Monster das ganze Case tragen....
Aufjedenfall funktionieren die Shock-Poles.

Grüße


----------



## o0Julia0o (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Olymp - Olympische Kühlleistung?*

hi, ist der Kompatibel zum ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ?
Und welcher RAM passt dann noch zu dem Paket?

Was mir bei dem Test gefehlt hat ist, ob die 2 Kühler denn auch per Motherboard gesteuert werden können. Normal erwartet ein Motherboard doch immer nur einen CPU-Kühler. Oder dreht einer dann immer voll auf?


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Olymp - Olympische Kühlleistung?*



o0Julia0o schrieb:


> hi, ist der Kompatibel zum ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ?


Ja.



o0Julia0o schrieb:


> Und welcher RAM passt dann noch zu dem Paket?


Irgendein Low Profile RAM, zB der hier: Corsair Vengeance LPX schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-36 (CMK16GX4M2B3200C16) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



o0Julia0o schrieb:


> Was mir bei dem Test gefehlt hat ist, ob die 2 Kühler denn auch per  Motherboard gesteuert werden können. Normal erwartet ein Motherboard  doch immer nur einen CPU-Kühler. Oder dreht einer dann immer voll auf?


Wie auch auf einem der Bilder zu erkennen, werden die Kabel an den Lüftern mittels Y-Kabel zusammengeschlossen, d.h. ein Lüfteranschluss auf dem Mainboard steuert zwei Lüfter.


----------



## Jarafi (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Olymp - Olympische Kühlleistung?*

Hi, also apssen tut er auf das Board.

Biem Ram solltest du LP nehmen, beosnder sbei einer ITX-Platine.

Kannst du auch per Board steuern, die Lüfter haben die Plus-Funktion, die im test stehen sollte. also 2-3 PWM Lüfter an nur einen Anschluss.

Grüße


----------



## o0Julia0o (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Olymp - Olympische Kühlleistung?*

ah o.k., danke. Was ist LP Ram?


----------



## Narbennarr (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Olymp - Olympische Kühlleistung?*

low profile, sprich niedrige bauweise ohne große gartenzäune


----------



## Jarafi (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Olymp - Olympische Kühlleistung?*

Wie angesprochen ist LP-RAM meist einfach nur der Riegel ohne Kühlkörper. Gibt natürlich auch Mdoelle die noch einmal besonder niedrig sind. Crucial Ballistix LP z.B.

Grüße


----------



## Xaphyr (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Olymp - Olympische Kühlleistung?*

Zur Veranschaulichung: 

Low Profile RAM



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




High Profile RAM



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn du mich fragst, letzteres braucht kein Mensch.


----------



## o0Julia0o (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Olymp - Olympische Kühlleistung?*

Aus welchem Material ist der Kühlkörper?

Also kompatibel hierzu? -> Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut Wärmeleitpaste, 1g Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Olymp - Olympische Kühlleistung?*

Wie du auf der Herstellerseite sehen kannst ist die Bodenplatte aus Kupfer.


----------



## o0Julia0o (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Olymp - Olympische Kühlleistung?*

o.k., danke. Würde der mit meinem Board & RAM passen?

*Mainboard: *ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming (90MB0MD0-M0EAY0)
*RAM: *G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16D-16GVKB)

Der Ram  ist von den Pins unten bis oben die höchste Kante knapp 4,5cm hoch. Jedoch versenkt der RAM sich ja ein Stückchen, wenn man ihn einsteckt. Naja, es bleibt bei 4,5cm. Denn der RAM-Slot ist ja auch etwas erhoben. Eingesteckt sind es 4,5cm.
Vom CPU-Aufnamequadrat(Plastik) vom Plastikrand bis zum 1. eingesetzem RAM-Baustein(Slot 2, also in die beiden helleren kommt der RAM für Dual-Channelbetrieb) sind es 4,3cm.


----------



## BautznerSnef (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Olymp - Olympische Kühlleistung?*

Das sollte passen, evtl. musst du nur den Lüfter ein wenig nach oben drücken. Alternativ kannst du den Lüfter auch auf der anderen Seite zum Gehäuse ausblasend installieren. (Empfehlenswert im Sommer)


----------



## Jarafi (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Olymp - Olympische Kühlleistung?*

Man kann bei Doppelturmkühlern den Lüfter immer versetzen. Macht meist keinen großen Unterschied bei der Kühlleistung.
So kann man auch fast immer RAM mit hohen Kühlkörpern einsetzen.

Grüße


----------



## o0Julia0o (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Olymp - Olympische Kühlleistung?*

dankeschön BautzerSnef. Ist es nicht empfehlenswert, den Lüfter dann immer so nach außen zu installieren? Aber passt er dort überhaupt?

auf dem Bild in deinem Review: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=881459&d=1455910577 könnte man ihn ja nicht nach links installieren, wegen Platzmangel. Wichtig ist generell, dass die in die gleiche Richtung blasen dann, richtig?

Grüße zurück


----------



## BautznerSnef (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Olymp - Olympische Kühlleistung?*

Bei Kühlern mit Halteklemmen kann man den Lüfter ja generell nach oben justieren, da ist es eigentlich egal ob Doppelturmkühler oder nicht.

Justiert man den Lüfter mit den Halteklemmen über den Kühlerchen, sollte es eigentlich passen. Bis zum IO Bereich sollte eigentlich genug Platz vorhanden sein.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Olymp ist für bis zu 3 Lüftern ausgelegt. Siehe Upgrade Lüfter.


----------



## o0Julia0o (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Olymp - Olympische Kühlleistung?*

o.k., ist es wichtig wie herum die Lüfter blasen? Immer zum Metall hin oder lieber davon weg?

Lüfter weiter oben = schlechtere Kühlleistung natürlich.


----------



## BautznerSnef (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Olymp - Olympische Kühlleistung?*

Alle Lüfter nach hinten zum Heck zu installieren.



> Lüfter weiter oben = schlechtere Kühlleistung natürlich.



Nimmt sich nix, Hauptsache Lüfter dranne.


----------



## Xaphyr (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Olymp - Olympische Kühlleistung?*

Also... nichts für ungut aber hast du wirklich die Conductonaut  verwendet?


----------



## Jarafi (25. August 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Olymp - Olympische Kühlleistung?*

War die Frage an mich?


----------



## Xaphyr (26. August 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Olymp - Olympische Kühlleistung?*

Nein Jan, ich war nur irritiert von der Diskrepanz zwischen der Frage der Lüfterausrichtung und der Verwendung von Flüssigmetallpaste.


----------



## Jarafi (26. August 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Olymp - Olympische Kühlleistung?*

Alles klar! , dachte nur ich frage mal noch nach.
Grüße


----------



## Icedaft (26. August 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Olymp - Olympische Kühlleistung?*

Jarafi. Hast Du ne Idee ob mein RAM (evtl. Lüfter hochschieben) drunter passt?
G.Skill Trident Z silber/rot DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2800 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Board: ASUS ROG Maximus VIII Ranger Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Jarafi (26. August 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Olymp - Olympische Kühlleistung?*

Du kannst den Lüfter etwas nach oben versetzen.
Ob das für die reicht, gute Frage.

Jedoch ist es machbar, den Lüfter an die andere Seite zu versetzen.
Bei mir hat man da wenig Leistungsverlust.

Grüße


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (18. August 2017)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Olymp - Olympische Kühlleistung?*

"Sitzt der Götter" - da ist wohl ein "t" zu viel


----------



## Jarafi (18. August 2017)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Olymp - Olympische Kühlleistung?*

Danke!


----------



## 0ssi (18. August 2017)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Olymp - Olympische Kühlleistung?*



Jarafi schrieb:


> Ein Positiver Aspekt ist auch der Preis, mit 80 Euro, spart man gegenüber dem NH-D15 zurzeit 5 Euro und erhält eine Leistung die sogar einen Hauch beser ist.


Der war ja mal richtig teuer aber bereits seit Mitte 2016 auf 60€ gefallen und seit Februar 2017 nur noch 55€ also satte 30€ günstiger als der Noctua NH-D15.


----------



## Jarafi (18. August 2017)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Olymp - Olympische Kühlleistung?*

Ist auch ein hervorragender Kühler.

Grüße


----------



## 0ssi (18. August 2017)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Olymp - Olympische Kühlleistung?*

Ja, ein hervorragender Kühlkörper mit durchschnittlichen Lüftern.


----------



## Jarafi (18. August 2017)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Olymp - Olympische Kühlleistung?*

An den Lüftern hatte ich nichts auszusetzen. Was fehlt dir da genau?

Gürße


----------



## 0ssi (18. August 2017)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Olymp - Olympische Kühlleistung?*

Die Ohrstöpsel fehlen.


----------



## Jarafi (18. August 2017)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Olymp - Olympische Kühlleistung?*

Dann hast du entweder Montagsmodelle erwischt oder etwas stimmt nicht. Meienr ist extrem leise.

Grüße


----------



## 0ssi (18. August 2017)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Olymp - Olympische Kühlleistung?*

Wir sind wohl einfach nur unterschiedlich empfindlich bezüglich der Lautstärke.


----------



## Jarafi (18. August 2017)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Olymp - Olympische Kühlleistung?*

Naja, denke nicht, das Messgerät ist ja geeicht.


----------



## 0ssi (18. August 2017)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Olymp - Olympische Kühlleistung?*

Messung in db oder sone ? Weil Nebengeräusche wie Brummen und Vibrationen kann man nur schwer aufnehmen. Ich finde die Lüfter bis 500 U/Min gerade noch erträglich aber ab dann wird's echt schlimm.


----------



## Jarafi (19. August 2017)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Olymp - Olympische Kühlleistung?*

War in db, bekomme aber ein neues Messgerät, werde das dann noch einmal überprüfen.


----------

